
How to Become a Game AI Developer - nickb
http://www.ai-blog.net/archives/000150.html
======
zach
I would say that you should have a good toolbox of simple practical techniques
that you understand at the level that you can re-implement and combine at
will. Because that's what I would love to see in a candidate, speaking as a
ten-year game programming veteran.

It's also a good way to look at interviews. Some people would try to use a
programming interview as a place to demonstrate the most advanced, novel or
little-known cool thing they know. But even in a specialized position,
interviews are largely explorations of breadth, not depth. If you want to show
off your depth, write a paper, blog post or library with a demo.

------
wallflower
"When someone throws you a tough interview question, be sure to keep attacking
the problem as vigorously as you can"

I've seen people give up on tough interview questions and I wonder if they
realize it's simulated software combat - how they reaaaact - not the answer
that is important..

